# madeira to coats thread conversion



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

I am looking to convert a color 1221 Madeira to a Coats thread color.
I have been unable to find a thread conversion chart that has what I am looking for.
Does anyone out there know which color Coats would be for 1221?
Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Found it, 0209 in case anyone wonders....


----------



## Jpromo (Aug 26, 2009)

Where did you find a way to convert the thread colors? I need to do the same thing except from Coates to Madeira.
Thanks


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

EMBROIDERY THREAD DATABASE
Is one I found....


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.needlepointers.com/ShowArticles.aspx?NavID=1707

Here is another one....

Hope they help! and GL!


----------



## Jpromo (Aug 26, 2009)

You rock! :tipthank:


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

NP, I think that's what we are all here for, a little help and a little advice!!!
Hope all works out well and have a good one!!!


----------

